# Southern Illinois on the news



## Sand_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

The web link : http://www.kfvs12.com/Global/story.asp?S=10009684


Tamms, IL
Tree accident kills Tamms man

Posted: March 15, 2009 03:15 PM

Updated: March 16, 2009 09:30 PM


By CJ Cassidy

TAMMS, IL (KFVS) - An accident claimed the life of a Tamms man over the weekend.

Family members say Tony Kissiar was trying to cut up and dispose of a tree that suffered damage from the winter storm when it happened.

Friends and family in Tony Kissiar's neighborhood mourn his sudden death on Saturday.

"He was cutting a tree that was downed in the ice storm we had a month or so ago," said Kevin Webb, a close friend of Kissiar's. "He cut the tree away from the trunk which was uprooted, causing the root ball which was about seven to eight feet in diameter to roll down the hill on top of him."

Webb says 35-year-old Kissiar never turned down a chance to help someone in need and Webb wishes he could have been there for his friend.

"He's really going to be missed," he said.

Webb says he'll always treasure the memories he has of his friend and recalled one of the most unforgettable trips he ever took with Kissiar.

"We went to New York City and volunteered the day 9/11 happened and twin towers fell. He's a nurse, and I'm a respiratory therapist, so we went out there to see what we could to help out."

In the meantime, folks in Kissiar's neighborhood say they are still trying to come to terms with his tragic death.

"Freak accidents happen you know, and it seems like we are still suffering the effects of the ice storm," Jimmy Dowdy said.

Now friends and family plan on lending a helping hand to Tony Kissiar's wife and four children. They say that's what he would have done for anyone else.

"We are all just trying to pull together. Our own little community, here taking care of each other," Webb said.

Visitation for Tony Kissiar will be between 5 p.m. and 8 p.m. Monday night at Crain Funeral Home in Anna. Funeral services will follow starting at 11 a.m. on Tuesday.

Did not personally know him. Just wanted to pass the info. If I hear any further ill post additional info


----------



## Sand_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

*Obituaries*

Young mans Obituary 

http://www.semissourian.com/article/20090316/RECORDS01/703169970/-1/RECORDS

Sad to see anyone go.At only 35 and 4 children makes it even harder. Prayers to this mans family.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 18, 2009)

SO sad...it wasn't a freak accident if the rootball rolled downhill on top of him...
Nevertheless a father and husband is gone, prayers for the family...


----------

